# What games do you regret buying?



## koimayeul (May 17, 2012)

Hey tempers, just a scan check on that topic as i just had a terrible experience with one of my purchases. For me i have only two from the top of my head :

- For my Wii i bought Indiana Jones and the Scepter of Kings, but i could never, ever get past the second level right after the tutorial.. That plane kept crashing on any mountain or ground as the remote is so badly sensible, it was just impossible for me to control it at all. No options for a classic controller anywhere.. Only Fate of Atlantis bonus add makes it worth but i got it from Steam to Scummvm anyway. Lucky me it was a 10€ second hand purchase, sold it quick for a bit less than half.. Good riddance!!

- The one responsible for this topic, Sherlock Holmes the Mystery of the Mummy.. I've bought the Sherlock games bundle from Steam Christmas sales and i try every now and then ever since to install and play this one but it is just too. fucking. horrible. The panoramic view and crazy mouse sensivity makes me motion sick. The graphics are blury as fog with filters, blocky as lego with none. Either makes my eyes bleed. The gameplay is filled with a hundred of puzzles to the brim with no obvious link in between. Only the music is somewhat alright. I wish i could remove this thing from my library definitely. It is depressing me just to think about starting this one, it is THAT bad.

Your turn people, please give reasons and feel good to spit out the frustration on your money losses, AVGN style!


----------



## Satangel (May 17, 2012)

Company of Heroes 1 on sale, didn't hook me on the first occasion and never played it afterwards.
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory on sale, didn't hook me on the first occasion and never played it afterwards.
Heroes of Might and Magic V, big disappointment. I can't stand playing SRPG's on a PC or on TV, should be on handhelds IMHO.


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City. I just thought the game was absolute bollocks. I just couldn't enjoy it. And Xenoblade Chronicles, I pre-ordered it and was expecting great things. However really hasn't lived up to what I was hoping. It isn't a bad game but I do regret buying it.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 17, 2012)

C&C tiberian sun.
It was just...bad. And not just "I can't believe I waited ever since finishing C&C" bad. It was so flat out retarded I pawned the game for less than half the buying price only a week after the purchase.

Bulletstorm as well. I'm glad I got it much later than the release date, as this would no way be worth the full money for me. Or even the 10 bucks I payed for it. I remember buying a 5 euro sudoku-game at that same time, and that was more fun to me than bulletstorm.


And I probably shouldn't mention it, but "diablo 3" came to mind. I had a rotten day at the office but held on to the fact I'd be playing the game that very evening (it was release day). Except that everyone and their mum were trying to log on to the servers so I couldn't even play it. Or even play offline.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 17, 2012)

Metroid other M - BIG let down after Prime Trilogy
Loz skyward sword - Not enough action moments, story is somewhat off, i'd like to call this
akward sword far to easy , after finishing there´s not much left to do.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2012)

[old man mode]
I am sure most of us as kids played whatever we had regardless of how terrible it was.

I never seem to have lost that ability and as most games I play tend to be second hand or otherwise do not have to stump up cash I can not otherwise afford to lose for I do not even have that angle.
[/old man mode]

I regret watching a handful of films and a hell of a lot of anime and TV shows primarily as I had "bad" games to play instead but games I am struggling to get to.


----------



## godreborn (May 17, 2012)

Sakura Samurai.  the game is just boring.  I think I've played it maybe once or twice, but never again.


----------



## xist (May 17, 2012)

I've sold on everything i've bought that i thought was awful...but that list includes Devil May Cry 2, Xenosaga 1 and 2 and Magna Carta Tears of Blood.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2012)

A lot of games..
-Heavenly Sword
-NFS-Undercover
-FF13

Just a few from my head. FF13 was just awful.. I dont know how far I got at that game. Had it at launch I think :/


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 17, 2012)

Crysis 1
The campaign was good, but did not provide any replay value whatsoever. It was a pretty good program to benchmark my then newly upgraded computer though.

Company of Heroes
Too much micromanagement for my taste. It never really got me hooked. Good thing I bought it on a Steam sale.

Call of Duty: Black Ops
I preferred Modern Warfare 2 and should have stuck with that.

Battlefield 3
Now don't get me wrong, the game was good all round. The only problem was and still is Origin.


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2012)

Freak Out on the PS2. People who sing the praises of Treasure have obviously never played this game. I think I paid £5 for it and that was probably around £6 too much.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2012)

Costello said:


> - Left 4 Dead: turns out it wasn't my type of game at all (killing hundreds of zombies every 2 min... then starting all over again because you got killed... yeah no thanks)
> - Deus Ex HR: it seemed like a good game, but for some reason the beginning of the game didnt' interest me at all, so I kinda dropped it.
> those are the only two games that I remember buying and then not playing because I was disappointed.
> there might be more...


Didnt understand all the hype about Left 4 Dead either lol.


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2012)

- Left 4 Dead: turns out it wasn't my type of game at all (killing hundreds of zombies every 2 min... then starting all over again because you got killed... yeah no thanks)
- Deus Ex HR: it seemed like a good game, but for some reason the beginning of the game didnt' interest me at all, so I kinda dropped it.
those are the only two games that I remember buying and then not playing because I was disappointed.
there might be more...


----------



## JN_big3 (May 17, 2012)

WWE All-Stars: it was way easy even if the difficulty is superstar (max). Also I finished it for 3 hours. Waste of money and time


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 17, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising. I don't know how anyone over 14 could enjoy this game.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (May 17, 2012)

I loved Left 4 Dead I thought it was good anyway back to the topic.

Modern Warfare 3: I felt like it was too similar in way too many ways to Modern Warfare 2 to be any good and I traded it in for Skyrim .

Another little bug for me was the later Spyro games (Between the Original and a New Beginning ones) were a bit of a let down Spyro was one set of games that went down hill after the first ones. Until the legend of Spyro saved it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2012)

Dead Rising. I only paid like $10 for it but it was a shit game. I played Dead Rising 2 later and it was so much better but the first one is absolute crap.

F-Zero GX. Just felt really boring. Generally I don't like racing games unless they're like ridiculous ones (like kart racers, Burnout, or Motorstorm) and this game just felt really bleh.

No More Heroes 2. I mean it was one of the few games I pre-ordered (like in the past five years, I've only preordered that and Mass Effect 3) and it really disappointed me. I loved the first game and the second game had so much promise, but just failed to deliver. Story tried being too serious for its own good and it didn't mix with the wackiness of the original, the number of bosses was a serious rip off (I mean you start at rank 51 and you only get like what, 12 bosses? Seriously?), the extra characters stuff was completely overplayed (you had like two levels with Shinobu and one level with Henry) and overall it just ditched instead of fixed the flaws of the first game, generally something I don't enjoy in sequels.

Can't think of much else honestly. Even games I don't enjoy much now I still feel I got my money's worth out of.


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2012)

Star Fox Command is probably my most regretted purchase.  Bought it with Christmas money, played it once for like 5 minutes, realized how terrible it was, and returned it to WalMart.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)

Twilight Princess. For reasons beyond my capability to be arsed, I never got to play more than an hour of it. I regret the $80 I gave for it.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 17, 2012)

Veho said:


> Twilight Princess. For reasons beyond my capability to be arsed, I never got to play more than an hour of it. I regret the $80 I gave for it.


Ahhh the notorios tears collecting....
After that, the game gets Idiotically good.
Just that first hour is shit.


----------



## Jasper07 (May 17, 2012)

COD: MW3, it's just a bad copy of MW2... I wished they didn't make it so crappy.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Ahhh the notorios tears collecting....
> After that, the game gets Idiotically good.
> Just that first hour is shit.



No, I mean I don't have a TV.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 17, 2012)

Fable 2.

Was a huge fan of the first game. Followed Fable 2 all the way, and it sounded amazing. Then I finally get it home and it's a steaming cesspool of dogshit and ass. They killed basically every single aspect that made Fable 1 fun, and instead of FIXING the problems from Fable 1, made those problems EVEN WORSE (no penalty deaths being a good example). I've never been so disappointed with a game in my life.

Thank god I wasn't stupid enough to buy Fable 3. Even a rental felt like a waste.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Every Single COD game.
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Dark Souls
Phantasy Star Universe


----------



## Catastrophic (May 17, 2012)

Super Paper Mario. It's not a bad game at all. I just couldn't get myself to play it before I discovered hacking.


----------



## nando (May 17, 2012)

super paper mario

i hated it. i specially regret it because i hate all the other paper marios, i tough this would be different enough but i still hated it.


----------



## DS1 (May 17, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Just a few from my head. FF13 was just awful.. I dont know how far I got at that game. Had it at launch I think :/



I honestly wonder how many copies of FFXIII were returned a week after launch. My friend did the same exact thing - played like 10 hours and then just said, "OK, that's enough...". I have friends who love the game, but still, I know a lot of people were disappointed.


----------



## rehevkor (May 17, 2012)

Every game my flatmate made me buy for co-op/online.

Dead Island
Lost Planet 2
Many Call of Duties +stupidly overpriced DLC
Fable 3
Any many more.

Most of them weren't bad games as such, just games I'd have little to no interest in were I not influenced into buying them. I don't know why I kept buying them, perhaps something to do with peer pressure. It's the nature of how I came about playing them that in the end made me hate them.

Oh yes, and of course the winner of them all is FINAL FANTASY XIII. But I can't blame my flatmate on that - it was my own stupidity for thinking I'd enjoy it.

Honourable mention goes to Mass Effect 3.


----------



## PriMieon (May 17, 2012)

Veho said:


> Twilight Princess. For reasons beyond my capability to be arsed, I never got to play more than an hour of it. I regret the $80 I gave for it.


80?


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)

blaziken said:


> 80?


Croatia.


----------



## PriMieon (May 17, 2012)

super street fighter IV for the 3ds but i wanted a game on release...  then there are games my dad bought for me but i did not buy them but i wish that he had rather got a other game but i wont count them since i didnt lost any money out of it


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2012)

Hum squeeze out the rage baby that's good lol.. Just reminded other two :

- Tomb Raider 3.. Second was arguably bad but this one was a smoking turd period. The worst level design to date such a mess of pixels with boobs. I could not finish a single level and the open selection did not help at all to add any sense.

- Soul Reaver 2 : Maybe because i so adored the first LoK games on my PsOne and the Dreamcast port? I will get it again on GoG soon for my comp but this second one left me craving for more of the first.. It was gorgeous and all but felt empty all over, no power upgrade, no feel of progression whatsoever and a hell of a convoluted story with that Moebius ass.. Loved Defiance later with the great villain Kain teaming with Raziel though! WIsh for a rebirth of the franchise.


----------



## PriMieon (May 17, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Crysis 1
> The campaign was good, but did not provide any replay value whatsoever. It was a pretty good program to benchmark my then newly upgraded computer though.
> 
> Company of Heroes
> ...


i never replay games.... i hate to do that... just like movies... hate to watch a movie twice


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 17, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising. Seriously, that game will bring on early arthritis. I didn't like it for other reasons, but that was the main one. When your control scheme requires a stand, you know you fucked up.

Also Tetris Axis. What game these days doesn't save anything other than the high scores? The settings don't even save, meaning I have to change the background and music for every mode EVERY time I want to play the game. Also Tetris DS was much better, The modes were so much fun, as opposed to Tetris Axis' modes which are not-so-fun, and the AR modes are the same modes as regular except WOW, AR!


----------



## freaksloan (May 17, 2012)

Urban Champion on 3DS - What a pile of crap it is.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 17, 2012)

There's only one game I've ever regretted buying, and that was Wario Ware for the Gamecube. I didn't know it was essentially the exact same game as the GBA version at the time, and ended up with sadface.


----------



## bowser (May 17, 2012)

Cruis'n World. Wasted $50 dollars


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Twilight Princess. For reasons beyond my capability to be arsed, I never got to play more than an hour of it. I regret the $80 I gave for it.
> ...



How can people complain about the tear collecting when Skyward Sword literally has the same thing, except now with time limits and other shit to make this horrible experience even worse? I'm just saying. I've played Twilight Princess like 5 times and I never thought that the tear collecting was that bad.

Also I forgot to mention Oblivion, I really don't like that game at all. I put some hours into it but it felt so dull and bland. It almost prevented me from playing Skyrim and gave me a negative prejudice towards the series. Then I got Skyrim for Christmas and it was fucking awesome. Oblivion's still on my shelf but I doubt I'll take it out again.


----------



## megabug7 (May 17, 2012)

Skyward Sword (overhyped)
Bayonetta (weird)
Assassin's Creed Revelations (boring),
Ocarina of Time 3DS (overrated)
Mass Effect 3 (disappointing)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 17, 2012)

Games I regret buying:
Alice in Wonderland (Wii) - The game is just terrible, like most movie-based games are. I could have gotten the DS version for the same price instead, and that would have actually been worth it.
The Wizard of Oz (SNES) - I bought this when I was a kid...with my own money! Even back then, I thought it was absolutely terrible.
Michael Jackson: The Experience (Kinect) - We were trying out the neighbor's Kinect and, despite being told it was bad by a friend, bought this game. The game is so bad that I got sick just watching everyone else play it.
Endless Ocean (Wii) - It wasn't a bad game, just boring. Really boring. We were hoping for maybe a shark fight...?
Contra 4 (NDS) - I bought it for a friend's birthday and they ended up exchanging it at Gamestop for a different game and I didn't even get my money back.
If I remember more, they'll be edited in.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 17, 2012)

Starfox Command: No one was ever online and the Single Player was crap.

Super Mario 64 DS: Stupid rehash of the 64 title that I never played.

Rayman Origins Wii: only because I would rather have it on the lush Vita screen or my 3DS for portability.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2012)

I can't say I remember hating Star Fox Command as much as everyone else. I bought the game but I do remember playing it and not hating it that much. Mind you this was years ago so I'm a bit fuzzy but I never remember regretting my purchase.

Although I'm sure there's plenty of reasons to dislike, mainly for being yet another Star Fox game that isn't living up to Star Fox's potential.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...



What is this I don't even....
Oblivion and Skyrim are very similiar at the core gameplay-wise. Skyrim has expanded the universe and the gameplay a bit, but it remains largely the same game as Skyrim.
Give Oblivion another shot! The first hours of a game are often not representative for the whole game.
In fact, many fantastic games have boring first hours. For game designers it's a real challenge to immediately get the player's full attention...


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2012)

I rarely regret the games I buy, but there was some I bought that I wished I ranted or borrowed before hand.
1. Cursed Mountain: It was just bad, I didn't get far into the game, but what little I played I didn't enjoy.
2. I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this, but GoldenEye 007 for my wii. I had so much hope that this game would blow me away like the old one did, but the moment I started playing it, it just didn't feel the same. I played through a bit of the game, but I just didn't enjoy it like the old one. I still might have bought it later, but I regret buying it before I tested it out.
3. Kirby's Epic Yarn, the game was a cake walk. I chose not to finish it because of how easy the game was. I died once in the and that was playing multiplayer with Mike, who didn't know how to play the game at that time. After we played it for a bit, the game was impossible to lose at. So it's another game I would have still bought, but I wish I tested it out before buying it.
4. Pokemon Battle Revolution, no where near as good as Pokemon Stadium and for the first time ever when I cared about online game play saving this game, even that fell flat on it's ass.

The list would have been longer if i didn't sell all the games that I either didn't like or they disappointed me.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 17, 2012)

renting probably doesn't count but when I was young little tyke I rented this at Blockbuster:


----------



## EyeZ (May 17, 2012)

I regret buying Borderlands, dunno why, but i just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 17, 2012)

My Sega CD


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2012)

final fantasy xiii-2 at full price.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2012)

Final fantasy xiii series
In the first game, they made it to rigid and sometimes slow. And i hated Vanille and Hope
In the second game, TOO DAMN SHORT. And needed more snow and sazh, and a better ending. Instead they rip me with dlc which should have been in the game.


----------



## GameWinner (May 17, 2012)

Ugh, there are a lot but for the sake of not writing a long list I'll put down one.
Blazblue CS for PS3. A friend recommended it to me and like an idiot I paid $40 for it.
Never again.


----------



## Yumi (May 17, 2012)

Twilight Princess - It is very beautiful but the atmosphere was too depressing, being wolf link was a bit boring, and well..i just didnt think it was worth what i spent on it.

Super Monkey Ball Wii - FALL OUT!

Dance Dance Revolution for Wii - Not enough good dance songs.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2012)

Soul Calibur V.

The fighting itself was good as always, but replacing the character storylines from arcade mode with that bizarrely horrendous campaign (not to mention shoving in four "random fighter" characters to pad out the roster)? Definitely not worth full price.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 17, 2012)

1) Mario Kart Super Circuit (terrible controls)
2) Pokemon Sapphire (already had Ruby; Emerald was WELL worth it)
3) Pokemon Platinum (already had Diamond)
4) DK64 (didn't know about expansion pak)
5) My DoItAll (POS)
6) Call of Duty 2 PC Pad (POS) not game


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2012)

The Conduit - The game had a cool atmosphere and awesome weapons, but for some reason, it just didn't stick; I tried the online mode and while the servers are a lot more stable than Brawl's abysmal ones, it just didn't seem like the game for me.  It was very over-hyped and very anticlimactic. Sold it towards getting a PS3.

Sonic and the Secret Rings - No explanation is needed; we all know why people didn't like this one. Also sold this towards getting a PS3.

Street Fighter VI 3D - This goes along with getting a 3DS, I couldn't see 3D in Street Fighter due to a visual impairment (20/150 vision in my left eye). Yes, 3D is a gimmick, but why get the 3DS without using the 3D?  I thought that since it works by using parallax barriers and producing the image twice (the whole glasses free thing) that I would be able to see the effect once and for all.  How wrong I was.  I sold SFIV 3D and 3DS for in-store credit.


----------



## DS1 (May 18, 2012)

AH, I've actually got another one! Animal Crossing (the GC one). I wasn't like, angry that I bought it, but I was totally like, "ughhh this was a waste of money..." I tried a bunch of times to get into it, but in the end it was like, "Arghh...!" And I usually like games where you collect furniture and clothes and stuff!

But like Guild said, even with games that I didn't totally enjoy or would ever play again, I felt like I ended up getting my money's worth.


----------



## Clarky (May 18, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> 1) Mario Kart Super Circuit (terrible controls)
> 2) Pokemon Sapphire (already had Ruby; Emerald was WELL worth it)
> 3) Pokemon Platinum (already had Diamond)
> 4) DK64 (didn't know about expansion pak)
> ...


did you buy dk64 second hand or something? i swear the expansion pak was bundled with the game


----------



## Click This (May 18, 2012)

3-in-1(Or, more like three physical games mashed into a large box) pak Cruise Tycoon/Airport Tycoon 2/Railroad Tycoon (PC) for $9. Shitty games that had problems just running on any of my systems. It also came with equally shitty gameplay.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 18, 2012)

I'm a pirate so I have no regrets.


----------



## elgarta (May 18, 2012)

Fable. My god, I expected it to be this amazing game that my friends were going on about at the time but I found it to be so generic and boring.
Oblivion, same reason as Fable. I did not enjoy Oblivion at all, luckily I managed to get it returned to the store for something else.
NeverWinter Nights 2. Just seemed disapointing after the original, I can beleive I forked out extra for the collectors edition at launch.

Yet oddly enough I don't regret buying FF13, granted I bought it about 6 months after launch and knew what I was expecting.



NahuelDS said:


> My Sega CD



Aww come on. Sonic CD made it all worth it


----------



## Hielkenator (May 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...



SSword the collecting was alot less long. nor did it felt like a tutorial of 1.5 hours.
But I agree, ninty is loosing it on the Zelda franchise, I was'ntt emerged in the last iteration. felt unfinished to me.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 18, 2012)

Mafia for the PS2....I should have rented it first, because I would have never bought it if I did. I wanted to punch myself in the face for buying that horrible piece of garbage, unfinished, broken game. The controls were so horrible I couldn't even stand to play it for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 18, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3, nuff said


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (May 18, 2012)

i gota say ... ragnorok DS, hated it for the bad controlls n  a mission to find 2 items from monstrs (like 5% chance of gettin...EACH @#$^%)
ape ascape for the first month (didnt hav dul-shok controller)
borderlands (got repetitiv FAST!!! )
AND... dead rising (to... many...zombies...not...ENOFGH...FUN!!! )
and the nds IPLAYER (besides gba-emu, COMPLEATLY USELESS
+ all my DSIWARE (thorium wars, legend of exidia after fw1.4.2 AIraceTunnel, arcade bowling ,bejewd twist and to top it off... BOMBERMAN bLITZ


----------



## Pleng (May 19, 2012)

*Formula 1 2009 - Wii*
*Formula 1 2011 - 3DS*

Just goes to prove that advertising/brand association works. I love F1, but I hate realism in racing games. I knew I wouldn't like these games but both times managed to trick myself into buying them! Doesn't help that Codemasters seem to always choose the dullest seasons to base their game around.*

*NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams (Wii)*

The most disappointing, heartbreaking, sequel to one of the most unique and enjoyable games I've ever played. I nearly cried.

*Quake I (PC)*

The end of enjoyable first person shooters.

*Shinobi (3DS)*

just not much fun - bought it to keep me occupied on a flight; didn't need it as Mario Kart 7 and Family Guy kept me occupied perfectly well

*Sonic Adventure 2 (Dreamcast)*

I'd already figured that 3D Sonic just didn't work by about half way through adventure 1. Something though made me buy the second one. Waste of cash.

*Super Mario 3D Land (3DS)*

As above, never enjoyed 3D Mario games, but convinced myself that the gameplay looked 2D 'enough' to be enjoyable; probably because I was desperate for something besides Ridge Racer to play on my 3DS. Had Mario Kart or Sonic Generations(yes I know there was only 5 days difference in release dates, that's how weak willed I can be if a game is released on pay day!) been released first I probably wouldn't have bothered with it at all.

*see what I mean, it doesn't make a blind bit of difference weather the season was dull or not!... but I've just created yet another excuse for buying the next game!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 19, 2012)

Dead Space 1 and 2.. Why? They were on sale on Steam. Was excited to play.. turns out they BOTH crash my computer..


My Xbox 360 Slim and all 11 of its games. Why? I sold them....


----------



## triassic911 (May 21, 2012)

Crysis. Got it on sale on xbox live, but it was the most boring shooter I've ever played. I also regret buying Call of Duty 4 only because I never play it anymore.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 21, 2012)

*Starfox 3D:* It was incredibly short.

*Metroid: Other M:* Well the reason for this is obvious.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 21, 2012)

Earthworm Jim (1) - God did this game get overhyped back in the day, originally the 'saviour of 16bit', until DKC was shown, then Shiny went off on one saying how poor DKC is etc etc.... not the worst game ever, but hugely disappointing for me!

Sieken Densetsu 3 - Wow I paid summat like £80 for this!! Secret of Mana is one of my all time fave games, so this sequel was an instabuy..... just nowhere near the same, although my limited grasp of Japanese wasn't helping (but then I grabbed the translated rom and it didn't really get much better) Like EWJim, not bad, but....

FFVIII - Definitely the start of the rot... how I'm supposed to relate to some miserable teenage angst ridden little feckwit of a lead character I'll never know - basically it didn't happen, and the game was doomed from the off for me.... and I've not rated a single FF game since to be honest....

Zelda: Twilight Princess - Oooh I've had some arguments about this one!  It just doesn't 'feel' like a Zelda game.... I know there's a Tolkien influence in all Zelda's (much as there is in most games of the type), but the push towards LOTR is far bigger here... hell, we even had a cave troll/on-fire-like-the-demon-thingie monster in there. 2D Zeldas, Wind Waker, Ocarina.... those are proper Zelda games, this wasn't....

Recently: Mass Effect 3..... opening scene: let's run off and leave Earth to burn - not a good start.... my Shepherd wouldn't have done that.... thus follows mucho saving half a dozen scientists or similar whilst millions are getting wiped out on your homeworld..... Wouldn't have been too bad if everything folded out nicely at the end.... but don't even get me started on that one lol..... They did a Matrix Reloaded, or a MIB2, and completely flocked it up to the point of me no longer caring about playing the first 2 games again - good job EA!


----------



## nintendoom (May 21, 2012)

*DSiWare *
*-Metal Torrent  *
I actually got this dsiware for free from club nintendo  
I thought it's gameplay would be like Xevious' or the "BumbleBee" (or whatever it is called) 3d remake's.
But I thought wrong, The enemy's fire won't kill you.
*-Bookworm*
Meh. 

*3DS*

*Super Monkey Ball 3D*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

mightymuffy said:


> Recently: Mass Effect 3..... opening scene: let's run off and leave Earth to burn - not a good start.... my Shepherd wouldn't have done that.... thus follows mucho saving half a dozen scientists or similar whilst millions are getting wiped out on your homeworld..... Wouldn't have been too bad if everything folded out nicely at the end.... but don't even get me started on that one lol..... They did a Matrix Reloaded, or a MIB2, and completely flocked it up to the point of me no longer caring about playing the first 2 games again - good job EA!



Here would be the plot of Mass Effect 3 if you stayed on Earth:

Shepard: "Let's bring the fight to them!"

Reaper: "BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR"

Shepard: "OH GOD A BAGILLION HUSKS AND A GIANT LASER COMING TO MY FACE! AAAAAHHHHH!"

*Roll credits*

I'm just saying the intro was perfectly reasonable. Plus if you did stay there, you'd be spending pretty much all your time on the samey locales of Earth, fighting the same enemies, for about 25 hours.


----------



## Yumi (May 22, 2012)

mightymuffy said:


> Zelda: Twilight Princess - Oooh I've had some arguments about this one!  It just doesn't 'feel' like a Zelda game.... I know there's a Tolkien influence in all Zelda's (much as there is in most games of the type), but the push towards LOTR is far bigger here... hell, we even had a cave troll/on-fire-like-the-demon-thingie monster in there. 2D Zeldas, Wind Waker, Ocarina.... those are proper Zelda games, this wasn't....



Yes!! that is exactly what i was looking for. it has a "push towards LOTR"! Well, close but yes, something about TP doesnt feel right. or doesn't feel like a Zelda game. I played this very uncomfortably.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> *Crysis. Got it on sale on xbox live, but it was the most boring shooter I've ever played. *I also regret buying Call of Duty 4 only because I never play it anymore.



Really? The online multiplayer was fun as all hell.

Especially when it's near the end of the match and you can buy nuke tanks...


...NUKE TANKS!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > *Crysis. Got it on sale on xbox live, but it was the most boring shooter I've ever played. *I also regret buying Call of Duty 4 only because I never play it anymore.
> ...



Although the Xbox Live and PSN versions don't have multiplayer so that may explain a lot.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...



...the fuck.
Crysis has singleplayer?
I thought that was a 5 minute tutorial to prepare me for multiplayer.
That's just sick and wrong to not include the entire game and try sell it on consoles.


----------



## klim28 (May 22, 2012)

Pilotwings - 3DS
Starfox -3DS
Pacman and Galaga - 3DS
Patapon 1 - PSP
Tekken 5 - PSP


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > *Crysis. Got it on sale on xbox live, but it was the most boring shooter I've ever played. *I also regret buying Call of Duty 4 only because I never play it anymore.
> ...


Haha, no multiplayer. This game felt boring, which when comparing to the PC version, was surprising.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 22, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> ...the fuck.
> Crysis has singleplayer?
> I thought that was a 5 minute tutorial to prepare me for multiplayer.
> That's just sick and wrong to not include the entire game and try sell it on consoles.



Well it's probably too big with multiplayer for a retail release and they were only selling it digitally, plus upkeeping the multiplayer and stuff on consoles would be pricey and the port was obviously just a cheap grab at the console gamer crowd when Crysis 2 was released for consoles.

I mean I was never interested in Crysis but the whole "It's coming to consoles!" thing just seemed rotten in Denmark.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mightymuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Recently: Mass Effect 3..... opening scene: let's run off and leave Earth to burn - not a good start.... my Shepherd wouldn't have done that.... thus follows mucho saving half a dozen scientists or similar whilst millions are getting wiped out on your homeworld..... Wouldn't have been too bad if everything folded out nicely at the end.... but don't even get me started on that one lol..... They did a Matrix Reloaded, or a MIB2, and completely flocked it up to the point of me no longer caring about playing the first 2 games again - good job EA!
> ...



Haha yep very true! Still, it'd have been a better ending than what we got ehh..... I don't know, maybe the reapers were poised to attack Earth so Shepherd went out for allies.... wouldn't exactly have been a dramatic opening then though lol! I'm just bitching at that final 5-10% of the game - there were some fantastic moments in the game: Mordin & the Thresher Maw Queen for example was a superb bit.... Tali throwing herself off a cliff, even though I was shagging her in ME2.... that ending just spoiled it though!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2012)

mightymuffy said:


> Haha yep very true! Still, it'd have been a better ending than what we got ehh..... I don't know, maybe the reapers were poised to attack Earth so Shepherd went out for allies.... wouldn't exactly have been a dramatic opening then though lol! I'm just bitching at that final 5-10% of the game - there were some fantastic moments in the game: Mordin & the Thresher Maw Queen for example was a superb bit.... Tali throwing herself off a cliff, even though I was shagging her in ME2.... that ending just spoiled it though!



Tali lives if you side with the Quarians or have a high enough Reputation to call them both off.

And the last part of the game people like was like... 1% of the game. I mean my game was about 25 hours long and the last part that people didn't like was like what, 5 minutes tops? Although I liked the ending.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 26, 2012)

NHL Slapshot.

I bought the game with my Wii, and man, the slapshot did not work. 

It was a holiday so I could not exchange it, and my brother loves playing with receipts. 

1. I lost the warranty for my Wii. (Doesn't really matter though cause it is modded now)
2. I can't exchange the game now.

I tried trading it in for Store Credit, guess what?

The game has no value.

FML


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 26, 2012)

...oh wait... Fantastic Four... Then again, any game made after a movie, is just.. terrible...


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2012)

Marvel Vs. Capcom 3.

I'm sure that you people know why.

I even bought one of the character DLCs :/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2012)

naglaro00 said:


> Marvel Vs. Capcom 3.
> 
> I'm sure that you people know why.
> 
> I even bought one of the character DLCs :/



If you sold it for UMvC3 then character DLC transfers over, or so I thought.

MvC3 in general is boss though.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 26, 2012)

SM3DL

Feels like an ad, and the game was way too easy.


----------

